
These Programming Books Helped Me Level Up as a Developer - strikingloo
http://www.datastuff.tech/programming/3-programming-books-for-beginners-to-read-during-lockdown/
======
brogrammer2018
I absolutely love programming books (more than videos), if you need to
increase technical knowledge for a specific programming language you can use
plenty of your free programming books

E.g: [https://books.goalkicker.com](https://books.goalkicker.com)

------
coryalthoff
I'm a big fan of Automate the Boring Stuff too.

------
masonic
Book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag=strikingloo-20)

